# Frog Enclosures



## Miss_Magickal (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi all............
Just interested to see how other people do their enclosures.......I am hoping to get a couple of froggies this year and need some ideas........Can people post pictures of their enclosures here so we can get a better idea of what we can do

Many thanks
Caz


----------



## insectovor (Sep 5, 2004)

Just a tip regarding frog keeping, when you design your enclosure make sure that refreshing the water is going to be easy. Are you after a display tank or just holding/breeding tanks?? I have got plenty of ideas and tips for both.

Greetings 

almost ex-insectovor


----------



## peterescue (Sep 5, 2004)

You could go to here to have a look

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/

There should be s0ome pics in the photo section


----------

